# For those who track CM, how long do the 'egg whites' usually last?



## MindUtopia

This is a question particularly for the ladies who chart their cervical mucus. Once you notice that your CM has become thinner and runny and more like egg whites, how many days does this usually last before it starts to become thicker again? 

I don't plan to temp or do OPKs because I don't think the constant daily worrying would be ideal for me (I'm neurotic enough already and we aren't TTC yet), so I just want to chart cervical mucus and then :sex: consistently during the time I have fertile CM. I won't be coming off the pill until next month when we will start TTC so I have no idea how long that fertile window will last once I spot the first signs of EWCM and I guess I'm just wondering how long I should anticipate keeping up the BD-ing once I see that EWCM? For those who chart CM, how many days each month does your fertile CM usually last? And for those who are/have been in the past been TTC, how much do you actually BD in that time frame?


----------



## Broody85

Iv only been off the pill for 2 cycles and as of yet I havnt ovulated in my second cycle. This cycle I have been having EWCM for a couple of weeks already (but only in small amounts) Last month I got it for about a week but on the actual day of O I had LOADS so I'm guessing g once you see lots that's ovulation day so you could probably gather that after that your no longer fertile. As this is only my second cycle I am no expert and my cycles probably arnt that reliable as their so long but I'm sure others will be along with more info :flower:


----------



## MollyWeasley

Are you on FertilityFriend? You can use it to record your CM. Also you can browse through the gallery of thousands of charts (maybe look at the Pregnancy category) and see how many days people got EWCM and how it coincided with O, plus their intercourse timing.

Every other day when you have fertile CM (watery or eggwhite) seems to be the recommendation, and you can probably quit once you see creamy (or sticky/dry) CM. Mine turned VERY creamy 2 days post-O.

I'm still on my first cycle off BCP and I only tracked CM a bit - wasn't planning to, but ended up having pretty obvious EWCM on a day that turned out to be the day before O. I've contintued to observe, but most of my blanks post-O have been because it's either dry or sticky and I'm not sure... still learning.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I had 10 days of it this cycle! That's pretty standard for me. In my case it starts off a kind of off-white colour and doesn't really look like eggwhite, but because it's really stretchy I mark it as EWCM. It gradually gets clearer, thinner, stretchier, and muuuuuch more abundant, and then right after I've oved it just dries up suddenly and it's back to creamy CM then. 

Like MollyWeasley I also recommend using FF to track your CM, it's very useful :thumbup:


----------



## MindUtopia

Thanks, ladies! I haven't used FF, but I will eventually. As I'm still on the pill for one more month, it seemed pointless up to this point, but I think it might help (though I really don't want to do all the 'charting' in a traditional sense, so I'm afraid it might be a bit of a slippery slope once I start! lol). I did have a look at some other ladies' charts and it looked like 3-5 days each month, so that gives me a good idea. Now if only I could feel more confident that when I see EWCM, that I'll know it. Oh, how I wish I'd known about these things when I took a break from the pill a few years ago. I would maybe feel so much less clueless now!


----------



## MalsKerry

Hey MindUtopia:hugs:

I never really see EWCM I just get watery stuff for 2 days and thats it, I think if you really wanted to check though you would find alot up near your cervix, I have never tried that hard to find out lol, and they reckon when you see that then that would be around your most fertile or just before you O

xoxoxox


----------

